# Effective plant-safe ich medication?



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Fortunately my question is not urgent. Recently I set up a quarantine tank (planted, of course!) and wondered what type of prophylactic ich medications I could use. And if my quarantine is not effective, what medications can I use in my fully planted aquaria?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I usually raise the temperature to 85-87. Ich doesn't do well at high temperatures and fish become better at fighting off infections the warmer it is. Just make sure there is enough oxygen in the water. 

3 days or so should cure the problem.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

I use the temperature suggestion in combination with malachite green. Never had any issues with plants. Do you know of any ich treatment that isn't safe for plants?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Yo-han said:


> Never had any issues with plants. Do you know of any ich treatment that isn't safe for plants?


Copper sulfate can & will damage plants.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions! I will add malachite green to my aquarium pharmacy.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Zapins said:


> Copper sulfate can & will damage plants.


I think copper sulfate will kill your entire biological filter even before it kills one plant. I don't think you should use that in a planted tank or anything but a quarantaine tank


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Yes I agree.

Copper begins to harm plants at over 0.1 ppm, and can kill them outright at levels around 1 ppm. When dosing for ich copper levels reach toxic levels.


----------



## mredman (Sep 9, 2015)

I agree that heat is the best medication if your fish can tolerate these temperatures. Some fish, like hatchet fish, always seem to have ich unless you are operating above 84F.

Mike


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

a uv filter, while it won't kill all of the parsites can do wonders to kill them off.


----------



## Karackle (Apr 14, 2009)

Increased temperatures actually really do the trick nicely, adding a bit of aquarium salt can help as well, it helps the fish heal too. I'm not talking make your tank into a salt or even brackish water tank of course, but a little salt goes a long way.

I have also used these tabs in the past with no harm to my plants, though on its own it's not as effective as just raising the tank temp. Edit: it might be important to note here I have tanks full of slow-growing, relatively hardy plants which may make a difference in terms of how well they have done with this medication.


----------

